# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Ajuda para identificar Ricordia ou Rodactil??

## Eduardo Pinto

Como o titlo diz gostaria de encontrar alguem que me ajuda-se a identificar estecoral.
Desculpem a má qualidade da foto.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

A mim parece-me uma lobophylia mas a foto é muito pequena!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------

